# Ladies!! What's in your Bra? :)



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

I have been taking lots of photos lately and keep forgetting where I left the lens cap cover, bought this useless little thingy that sticks on the lens cover and then a stretchy......well you get the idea........ so, i stuffed the lens cover in my sports Bra, ya know in between the twins! heehee And it is always there when I need it, never drops out!


I once found a snack there, couple of peanuts had fallen in there when I was having a munch. 

Pack anything in your bra? (besides the twins)


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ooooh I got a good one lol. For my sons birthday this year we took him to Chuck E Cheese like always. He got to go in the ticket tornado and he asked me to go. I asked where we were allowed to stuff tickets and they said wherever. We got in and I started grabbing handfuls of tickets and shoving them in my bra. When we were done I took them out and that night getting undressed to shower 4 tickets fell out LMAO!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I stick my cell phone in there regularly too. I used to make my own "hands free" before I got the challenger and its handy dandy Uconnect. I would put my phone on speaker and then shove it in my bra lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alwayssmilingpa (Jun 16, 2013)

Ditto on the phone...comes in as a handy holder!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey jtp! Wha chu put in yours???hehehehe


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

cell phone in the bra here too!


I once forgot I stuck a twenty dollar bill there...........


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok gals, ( and cross dressing guys) I'm not mr. Scared. Yet I watched this unfold.
I'm A fond fondler so I'm A donator and supporter of pink ribbons and have been A friend to cancer survivors.
Please just watch. I won't debate it. I only care, I AM NOT trying to defend, just inform.thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea I put my phone and lighter and cigarettes in my bra lol. I always come out to smoke or go to grab my phone and can't remember where it is. Then I find it. It's a good storage place 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

william, good thought for sure.

even though I cannot watch the vid clip (internet sat service sucks), thanks for bringing the subject up.

I think most of us girls just 'do it' once in a blue moon, but maybe not though.

I can count on one hand the times I have shoved a cell there.


I do put notes in there, like the measurements for a few boards I need to cut...........and my carpenter pencil too.........I do not like wearing a carpenters belt, to bulky.

I wonder if they make a nice lightweight, pink one.gonna have to google that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I always keep my phone in there lol... sucked balls when I got pinched, it's a sliding phone and I guess it sorta opened an then slid back and I got one hell of a bruise lol.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Darkevs said:


> william, good thought for sure.
> 
> even though I cannot watch the vid clip (internet sat service sucks), thanks for bringing the subject up.
> 
> ...


When the girls hurt,,, I HURT,,, lmmfno


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

My lighter and phone at times

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I have never put anything in there,except them  lol too uncomfortable to have some foreign object in my bra. 

When I used to work at the bank there was a customer that would come in and pull a wad of bills out of her sweaty bra and hand it to me to deposit....that is just sick. Lol


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

angelbaby .....owie...............owie....ouch. 

I got stung by a bee once, it was cruising along at about 90, coming right at me, I swerved, he/she dodged......wham and dropped in my bra.little ba$tard stung me.

coach, sweaty bills is not good. ick.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I have never put anything in there,except them  lol too uncomfortable to have some foreign object in my bra.
> 
> When I used to work at the bank there was a customer that would come in and pull a wad of bills out of her sweaty bra and hand it to me to deposit....that is just sick. Lol


Eeeeew!!!!! Sweaty bills!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Gross on the sweaty bills customer...eww

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I have never put anything in there,except them  lol too uncomfortable to have some foreign object in my bra.
> 
> When I used to work at the bank there was a customer that would come in and pull a wad of bills out of her sweaty bra and hand it to me to deposit....that is just sick. Lol


Yea that's nasty. I don't put money in there. I have a pocket for that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't been able to wear mine since I hurt my shoulder.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

My daughter like to shove the money for the ice cream man down there....I am like no hunny. LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I store everything in there. Lighters, smokes, money, phone, debt card, Mel's clicker, extra string cheese for walks, shoot I even had change in there once. ONCE lol. I don't have many pockets in my pants lol BUT There is a limit lol. Ladies with small boobs can't store stuff in their bras as tend to use their socks from when my informal polls have concluded hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I only store my boobs. And the occassional item that I don't want to be found if I need to transport it. Other then that, bras are uncomfortable to begin with, you start adding stuff in them and it only makes it worse. LOL!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> I only store my boobs. And the occassional item that I don't want to be found if I need to transport it. Other then that, bras are uncomfortable to begin with, you start adding stuff in them and it only makes it worse. LOL!


Hhhhmmmmmmm I wonder what item youd be referring to...... lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I stick my cell phone in there regularly too. I used to make my own "hands free" before I got the challenger and its handy dandy Uconnect. I would put my phone on speaker and then shove it in my bra lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that can cause cancer.... fo real


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't read all the comments but DO NOT put your cell phone in your bra. I just watched a special the other night that had 4 girls age 19-23 who all had cancerous lumps removed from their breast. They said it was highly unusual for girls so you g to be dealing with this and the only connection the girls shared was they all always kept their cell phones in the side of their bra.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> I didn't read all the comments but DO NOT put your cell phone in your bra. I just watched a special the other night that had 4 girls age 19-23 who all had cancerous lumps removed from their breast. They said it was highly unusual for girls so you g to be dealing with this and the only connection the girls shared was they all always kept their cell phones in the side of their bra.


Could carrying your phone in your bra cause cancer?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol, I need on here more often. I don't carry anything but my boobs in mine and also caution the cell phone thing. I've tried to have my bra hold things when I didn't have pockets but it's to uncomfortable!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i thought you women on here would carry it in your bra,

but just put on vibrate,

then everyone would know when you got a call


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

^^^^

haha ha 

yesterday I was working on building a soap mold and went to get another piece of plywood, I went to measure it and could not find my paper with the numbers on it. I looked high and low for it and then as I was standing there scratching my head............I remembered where I put that paper.

 it was windy and I almost lost the piece of paper a couple of times, so I had tucked it in my Bra.

now my wood is cut, I just need to screw it all together.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

What do I put in my bra?- the front bumper and headlights of my car! lol!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing in my bra but the tig ol bitties


----------

